# 1000 beekeepers!



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Are we all invited to your place? Count me in. I'd like to see the rock tree, too.

-Barry


----------



## Brandon Shaw (Nov 20, 2002)

Jokingly or not, this is a monumental site in progress. It's timeless contributions will no doubt reach and exceed that of the best beekeeping books (with continued advancements). It's sites such as this that truly enhance a greater knowledge base and make the internet a worthwhile use of time, energy and money. Thanks Barry!

brandon


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I 2nd what Brandon said thank you for your time and effort!!!


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

No doubt about it -- this site is priceless. I've learned much more reading here than from the three books I read last winter.

Someone did a presentation on FGMO last night at the Central New Jersey Beekeepers Association meeting; he told us that he learned most of the techniques right here.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

"Priceless" is the word that fits.

Micheal and the others have been jewels! My gratitute to the site owner!

Sincerely


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Coyote, Can I just contribute information about my experiments for the time being?


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

And Barry is a guard bee! I'm liking these new categories







.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

coyote, as much as I'd love to send him a buttload of twenties, I'm still searching for em myself. 

Can't get blood out of a turnip, you know........


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

invite your friends to join and lets get it to 1000. Now a party or a meeting might not be a bad Idea. The National Beesource Conference. We could have a theme call "Alternative beekeepering the Next Century"


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As far as I'm concerned, it's all of you that make this board what it is. I figured we would get a couple hundred members eventually and that would be that. That was 2 years ago. Within a couple weeks there will be over 1000! Largest bee group on the net. I'm just happy to provide the foundation for it all to work from. So far we've managed to keep everything going with no cost to anyone, except for a select few. I will do everything in my means to keep it that way. I foresee a time when this BB will become archaic and a complete structure change will need to be done. I will keep everyone informed on the proposed changes and seek to get your input then. For now, it's found a nitch and membership keeps going up.

I'm always interested in knowing what people think about the BB and hearing suggestions on making it better. Don't be shy.

-Barry

btw . . . filled mediums will be accepted, even partials!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

All in favor of having the First BeeSource Conference at Bullseye Bills place, Smack Dab in the middle of the country, 

Say I.

Daisy raises flailing hand and says, "I"


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I think a meeting/get together would be fun to do someday. All it takes is for someone to run with the idea and make it happen.

-Barry


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Well Barry, 

I'd like a very prominent position in our new organization. I'll hound the Livestock Associations of all the states, like I did the one in Topeka Kansas. LOL


We'll UNITE into the Sweetest group there ever was.....

Jes Kiddin.....

NO I'm Not. LOL


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks so much Barry i learned alot! alot more than in a book or even hundreds of books Thanks Swarm_trapper


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey Barry:
Don`t you think the meeting should bee around Chacago!


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

no california!! So I don't have to fly!! :^)


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

Before we go too far in organizing a national convention some people might want to check out Meetup.com http://www.meetup.com 

Here's how they describe themselves on their website:
Meetup is a free service that organizes local gatherings about anything, anywhere.

Who?	555,908 people have already signed up for Meetups about 1744 topics.

Where?	Meetups happen at local cafes (and other places) in 591 cities across 44 countries.

Why?	Because there are people like you in your town.

How? Find your topic, sign up, show up! That's it.
---
So far I signed up for a Dutch language meetup (seems to be a shortage of people in NJ who want to practice Dutch) and I see there's a knitting group that might be interesting when the cold weather starts.

If enough people sign up in a general area this website notifies the peple who signed up, allows them to vote on where they want to meet (Barnes & Nobles bookstores seem to be popular) and that's it.

Best of all it's free.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Yes Im all for it & maybe Hoosierhiver can bring his rock.Better still we can hold it at hoosierhivers place(L.O.L)>>>>Mark


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

Brown County, Indiana, during the month of October, is as close to heaven as I get.

If hoosierhiver will give us directions from Gnaw Bone or Bean Blossom to his place, we can all bring our vails and help him extract his fall crop.

I'll bet an extra "few" hundred or so of additional people in his back yard during that time of year wont matter.

Packing up NOW!
Dave W

PS - This site has been a blessing!


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Kansas City is my vote for the first meeting. The Kansas's state insect is the glorious Honeybee. And (again) the Livestock Association welcomes beefarmers to join. Haven't seen signs of advertising to us yet...but.

It's central to the US, the hub of the entire continent. Come in on I-70 and I-35 and you're here. 

Johnson Co. Ks. is the nicknamed the Gold Coast of the Midwest. Although IT doesn't have a campground, points south and west do with fishing camping and equestian camping with lots of trails.. Clinton Lake, Hillsdale Lake and other places come to mind. We have dining, shopping, nascar and horse races, golfing, Crown Center and Westport in Missouri. We have convention centers and the Royals and the Chiefs and the Jayhawks. We have those gambling places on the Mo. river side. We also have Worlds of Fun and Oceans of Fun. We have plenty of motels and hotels in the cities. 

This is the home of KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce. We have the American Royal and Rodeos. 

We have a nice Museum and Observatories. We have Science City located at the old Train Station where that famous gun fight took place. (forgot the names) Lots of stuff for the children around here too. 

There is a nice beeplace down south of me. I'll have to check it out. It has a large observation hive inside. 

We have agriculture folks all around raising everything from Llamhas to minature cattle. 

The only thing we don't have are mountains or the ocean. 

I'd like to see more emphasis put on the plight of the honeybee in our state. There is concern but more education and a connection with other farmers and ranchers from beefarmers would make for a nice partnership.

Ya'll Come.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

well,i've got a great site for a party with plenty of room,stage,camping/parking fields,could even set up hives for demonstrations.as dave said,brown county is really nice.check out,otterfest.com,or kneadreggae.com to get an idea of what we have to work with(it's across the road from me).i'm all for it,no site/building rental,people can camp and keep it cheap if they want to.maybe october?,or spring so more people can plan ahead?if i get alot of positive feedback on this,i'd be happy to help with the logistics here,maybe someone else could arrange some speakers,promotion,etc..and i would of course give tours of local rocks in trees.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

You guys keep going, and figure out when and where. I may not have a wife when I come home, from spending all our money. But if it is when in my power I'll Bee there!!!

N. Georgia is a nice place too









BB


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

I think it would be better, if we planned this thing on a weekend or in the summer when kids and teens (like me :^) can visit with out missing school. We could plan it for two days one for just socializing and getting to know the people we have talked to on the internet to answer our questions the Other for speakers and FGMO presentations and stuff like that. I'm more into the casual atmosphere where we all just mingle and talk about bees and other interests.

I really, really think we should do this we just have to plan it and stick to it until the end even if only a hundred people show up it would be worth it to me.

Joseph


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll certainly put some thought into this. It could be just a very informal gathering for one day at a nice location or more planned with some speakers and suppliers also. Summer meeting for sure, so all the younger beekeepers could attend.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I think that smack dab in the middle of the country sounds good!

Thanks for inviting us Daisy!

Ima Packin


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

LOL BB, I checked back to this string because I forgot to mention the wagon trail rides. You can dress for the occasion or just come as you are for a near authentic wagon trail ride on covered wagons across the praire grass. Just like Ma and Pa LIttle House family. LOL

What I would appreciated about a group is an open attitude about our different practices. Keeping sect talk from becoming exclusionary. So to speak.....

We're all just doing the best we can, while being realistic and keeping a positive attitude.


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey are you forgetting you have someone(me) from Nigeria?.

How are you planning to get me to the party?.

------------------
Beekeeping Extension is my concern


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

I like this idea of getting together and putting faces to names. Just please don't plan it the same time as HAS!
Denise 
Let's have a honey tasting from the different parts of the country.


----------



## jrandel (Apr 10, 2003)

I would also like to say thanks to the people who make the site possible and the beekeepers that post answers to the questions on the forum. This was my first year in beekeeping I searched all over the internet for help. I found some good places for information but none of them compare to beesource.com. I have gotten more information from this website and forum than any other source. Thank you so much.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Let's see...
J out northwest, Dasie up northeast, Russ southeast, Terri east, Me southcentral... I know I saw someone out southwest.

We have the state covered.

So far we are .005 of the board.

Who else is smack dab in the middle?

It would be interesting to know the demigraphics of the board. I bet the programer could compile that from the profiles...


Youwho


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Hey are you forgetting you have someone(me) from Nigeria?.
How are you planning to get me to the party?.

If we all chip in our portion of the two billion dollars we could buy him a ticket! Check your e-mail for details.

Bill


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Who else is smack dab in the middle?

I'm pretty much smack dab in the middle. I'm a couple of hours away from you.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Wherever you congragate you would need a Puter to communacate with all of us other people that don't make it to the gatheren. Have Fun!!!!!!!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I'm pretty much smack dab in the middle. 

We can make you an honorary member, kinda like an inlaw









>I'm a couple of hours away from you.

From Dasie you are, your five + hours from me. But that's ok, I'm further away than that to Jrandel. I'm not saying it's flat out there, but, he lives so far away, I can barely see him from here.


------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

As a newly forming group, what would be our agendas? What can we work towards? 

Is it fair to desire a stronger voice in the agricultural community and gain more influence?


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Coyote, well sure the idea of coops are great. I'm not sure how this would work unless it was done state by state. 

I'd have to hear more from you on how this could be done. 

I mean, as an example, for those in and around Kansas City area, I could find the cheapest sugar prices (for those who feed sugar of course) and take the money from our members, and purchase order in bulk, then when it's here, everyone could come get their supply for the year or whathaveye. This could go for other things as well. Folks would probably have to team up with the local stock and trade for a drop off point. 

This is why I feel it's imperative that we form a concensus and approach the state ag folks so We can benefit from the network that keeps up from reinventing the wheel. 

But this is just how I see it. I don't know how to convince others to my points of view...


----------



## idrisbee (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys are still forgetting me

------------------
Beekeeping Extension is my concern


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Idis, You could be one of our speakers at a meeting regarding beekeeping in Nigeria.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>You guys are still forgetting me
------------------
Beekeeping Extension is my concern

Hey, I tried. I just don't have my share of the two billion yet.

------------------
Bullseye Bill
Smack dab in the middle of the country.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I'd have to hear more from you on how this could be done. 

An issued Beesource.com ID number that would give you a percentage discount at selected wholesalers. Perhaps bought through an e-link that originates at Beesource.com

A distributor that recognizes the buying power of a group would be very glad to have that groups attention. 

It is very expensive to advertize. When a business can cut the cost of its adversizing it can afford to offer discounts.

Say a distributor has a 30% markup. A portion of that markup is going to cost of sales. If a percentage of his cost of sales could be eleminated by having a larger sales base he could offer that percentage as a inducement to bring in even more business.

It is better for a business to have 1000 people paying 20% markup than to have 100 people paying 30% markup.

We would all be loyal to a distributor that would offer a discount to our group, even sometimes when that price could be beaten elsewhere, just because they appreciate US.

There is a lot of motivation ($) for a distributor to court a buying group.

Dollar Bill


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

It shouldn't take much to get a discount. Offer them another column, an advertisers column, where they can submit a new add once a month (charge them for this, but at a discount from what they would pay on the market)Then, in exchange, they create a Bee Source discount. 10% - 20% off every order. All they need to say is we saw it on Bee Source. Just a matter of making the phone calls, and adding the page. 
I would start by just calling the companies-and suggesting they check out the site. They may come back in a hurry wanting to jump in. We are a good "target market"


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

And to compensate Barry, we charge a fee to be a member of the club that covers his fees and with this comes the group benefits to purchase at a discount through this site.

But you still have shipping ect. This works for many things but what about say, sugar? It's heavy and shipping costs won't work bottom line. Have to work out a deal with a larger supplier in the area or have it shipped in and dropped off somewhere for everyone to pick up. Similar to how some folks get their packaged bees. Might take someone in the state or area to go get it, bring it back on a trailer or something, and then it's picked up. Driver is compensated for thier time and expenses.

Companies bid and the club chooses the supplier based of the bids.. 

Good ideas ya'll.


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

I live 45 minutes from Kelley's and am friends with the owner/president. If you all get this off the ground and need my help with Kelley's just tell me what to do. I'll be glad to help.
Denise


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Hey,
i'll say I .
but i hope we have this meeting in some part of the year when it isnt so infernally hot ??
maybe we could have it in Minnesota ?? LOL
correct me if i am wrong but i havent or dont remeber seing any beekeepers from that state posting here ??
Zeke


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

also out of 1000 members, I wonder how many hives that would be?>>>>Mark


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"also out of 1000 members, I wonder how many hives that would be"

Good question. I, too, have wondered how many hives are owned/managed/cared for by the members of this board. Let's count 'em. 

Coyote=1 (but it's a sincere one and I promise to do better next year)


----------



## mnist (Jun 16, 2003)

>Let's count 'em. 

>Coyote=1 (but it's a sincere one and I promise to do better next year)

Madeleine=2 (one hive of renegade-swarmers; the other is a well beehaved hive any keeper would be proud of.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 24, 2003)

Coyote=1 (but it's a sincere one and I promise to do better next year)


Coyote, you have one hive? What would you do when you have problems with it that required resources from another hive?

I have five hives going into fall so far. I hope they all make it to spring. I hope to double this by next summer. If I can learn what to do and do it successfully. Six hives wore me out this year. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. The weather was so bad that I didn't get much honey. 

I'm going to put some hives up Missouri way at my daughters place next spring. Which by the way, 

They have a hive of honeybees in the eve of their house. It's steep and hard to get at. 
They've been there since spring. I'm thinking I'd like to try to get them out next spring. Or should I try to now? What would I do with the bees that I get out?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Try in the spring!


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

7 hives here.
D.


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

3 hives. Hopefully 5 or 6 next year. I can't wait to meet you all. Love the gethering plans - I'll try my best to be there. I've never been to Kansas







.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Greetings . . .

Whos having the party?

I'll bring my hive (have only ONE, dont want more than two) if I can get a big DISCOUNT too!

Dave W


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Bullseye Bill - 25 - Will need to combine a few yet this fall. I hope to have 20 strong in the spring.


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

23 - Had 24 but combined 2 to make a good strong one for winter.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Isn't it funny how we assume a beekeepers knoledge on beekeeping by the number of hives one has...


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

My problem has typically been "keeping down" the number of hives I have! I decided several years ago that working full time and beekeeping, being only a "hobby" - if I had more than four or five hives, it got to be "work" and not a fun hobby. 
I originally started 10+ years ago with just two hives - back in the 'fun days' of beekeeping! Over the next few years, my hobby grew to about 15 hives. On one hot August day, when you could wring out the old beesuit and gloves too, I decided I wasn't having fun anymore. As I sit down to drink some much needed cold water, I began to ponder what had gone wrong with my "hobby". Obviously, the shear number of hives had gotten to the point where they made demands on my time; as well as, physically - for you see, during this time, I had also gotten to be, as the Russians say, "star-yia perdo" (an old fart). So the only thing to do, was to cut back the number of hives until the so-called hobby became fun again. And for me, that's around four or five hives.
Of course, at present, I've got nine hives and considering building one more top bar hive this winter (don't ask me why!). So it's definately time to combine some hives and get back down to "hobby size" again!


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Everyone,

I sure do like beesource. It's an internet super store for beekeeping with it's wide range of topics and broad user base.

There a lots of narrowly focused groups/lists and they can have a place. But they often lack the range and depth of beesource. Thanks Barry.

I have had the same problem with hive expansion as others. It's real easy to loose track of the ones original priorities and focus mainly on production. Honey is good, but if selling a garage full of it is not a priority don't get trapped into going that route just because you can.

I like the bees themselves and keeping them. I have limited myself to 10 hives. I will reduce that number to 5 top bar hives in the next few years.

Regards
Dennis
Returning to my first love which isn't selling tons of honey


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

i've got about 20 hives now,the bees aren't so much trouble,it's trying to find something to do with all that honey that's a hassle.as far as wholesalers/beekeeping companies,maybe beesource could have a page with their catalog or link,in exchange beesource could get a mention in their catalog.this might be a real good idea for the monthly journals,like beeculture.if we would have an annual party,the big bee companies could be invited to attend and maybe discounts arranged(no shipping either).


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

6 hives here, up from one in spring.


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Ahhh...dcross, my friend, you're headed down the path !


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

We could have it in Minnesota, there are a few posters on here from MN besides me. Maybe we could get some info from the U of M, the year I took the bee class they were running 50 hives.
Right now, I have 6 hives, but years of experience might be a better gauge. (I'm on my third summer)


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

You betcha, trying to figure out how to pitch an observation hive in the living room! It's got a pretty low SOAF(Significant Other Acceptance Factor).


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

990!,ten more to go,who will be #1000?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I'll wait until I see 999, and then join again under another name









Maybe even under another city!


----------



## BillKP71 (Feb 3, 2003)

Am in my 1st year with just one hive. Almost lost it once and definitely see the benefit of having at least one or 2 more. Will spend this winter getting ready for more next spring. I'm also away from home most of the time, but hope to retire soon and spend more time with my girls.


----------



## Jane _nu_B (Oct 11, 2002)

I started last spring with one hive that was given to me, at that time I did't know a thing about honey bees. Read everything I could get my hands on, joined this forum and fell in love with my new hobby. I also almost lost my hive this spring, but somehow they managed a comeback and I now have 4 hives, one was a package,one was a nuc, and one was a swarm I managed to catch. I even statred a nuc which I am going to join with my old hive from last year so that I have a new queen in that hive. Having fun with what I now have, don't want to get any bigger going to keep it just a hobby.


----------



## abeille (Jun 12, 2003)

Hugo= 3 hives, (nucs installed this summer), going to divide one in spring to get to 4. Objective: 8 hives in a few seasons.


----------



## BEEn Stung (May 17, 2003)

Its about time I read and replied to this posting. 
I am new at this and have gained much information here. Practialy everything I know about bees. I have posted many questions and always got good answers. I have implemented most of these sugestions. 
My girls seem to like it also as they have produced MUCH honey for me.
Thanks to all of you who helped me along the way. 
The party; 
Being a "snowbird" I go south for the winter and leave my bees here in MN. If there are lot like me in this group, Migration time would work out just fine. 
Come late November, when the deer season is over, we kind of shut down MN and go south on 35 through Kansas city.
That would be as good time. 
Do we have a lot of snowbirds amoung us???
Of course, going the other way in spring would be just as convenient.

------------------
Erwin


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

Three more to go !


----------



## txbeeguy (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been a member of several of those groups and they typically are pretty quiet groups. A couple were so quiet, I "unjoined" them (just virtually no activity at all). And a couple of the others seemed like they had a small nucleus of some "local types" who seemed to know each other and weren't real responsive to "outsiders" (I'm thinking mainly of the florida group here). Overall, 
these (BeeSource) forums are much more active and have a lot better cross-pollination of ideas than just about any place on the net (with the possible exception of the two beekeeping newsgroups).


----------



## Louise (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey it is at 997 now! Some innocent beekeeper might post a message and not even reealize she is #1000. Unless Buckeye Bill gets there first. . . .


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Alright you guys, you've hyped this up so high that now we will never reach 1000. No one will want to walk into that honor and it will stay at 999 for the next year.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Some innocent beekeeper might post a message and not even reealize she (HE) is #1000. Unless Buckeye Bill gets there first. . .


Just so you know, the number is 999. I filled out the membership as Buckeye Bill







, thanks for the idea Louise, and hit the back button









Icoulda


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2003)

So who was the lucky 1000? Barry can you check to see?

Either way congratulations to Beesource and Barry.

Thanks

BB


----------



## Zeke (Aug 21, 2002)

Eight hives and counting .
Zeke


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

txbeeguy,
I agree with you. I especially like the sense of humor I find on this forum.
Denise


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

1025!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2003)

I guess this post will never end!









I was just wondering how long it will take to get to 2000 members!

BB


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

16 hives at present. I may take over 40 more by spring. Let's not forget the east coast when we figure where the center is.

Dickm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Basicly if you make the shape of the continental US smaller and smaller as you shrink from the coasts, when it gets down to a very small size it would take in Omaha and Kansas City and Hays Kansas. Somewhere around there would be the center.


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

1101!


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

1201!


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2004)

I might as well join this thread!

This is the first place I check each day after my email. I have learned so much from all of you and will continue to ask my many mnay questions.

Martha


----------



## Got Honey? (Oct 14, 2001)

Just wondering if anymore thought has been put into the (pause for effect) Meeting of the Beesource BeeKeepers... Because I know I'm I'm still interested.

Joseph


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

Don't know what nuber we are, but my wife and I just got 50 nucs about 2 weeks ago... she is going to raise queens...she has been grafting for a commercial breeder here and is doing quite well....
Great website.... Thanx


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Where is Hoosierhiver? He must bee sleeping the # is now 1400+


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

Hullo, I'm Alvaro from Uruguay, South America. I´m a recent member of these forums and also look at them after looking my emails. 
I hope I can go to the meeting, I am from a poor country, so you can collect the money for my traveling. What do you think about this? 
Excuse me my English is not good, but sure you understand me. 
Best regards for all beekeepers!
Alvaro


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"The place San Antonio River walk. Time January 2005. I will buy the first keg of Shiner Bock. Possible side trips, South Padre island, Hill country winerys,Weaver bees, Nasa, Austin."

1,400+ beekeepers drinking beer at the Alamo. I can see the headlines now.....
I'm in.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

To hell with the meeting, I'm coming down to hang with YOU!

I have a buddy up here that has a mescal plantation just south of you. What's it take to cross the border with rifles?


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Hoosierhiver! How many now?


----------



## the buzz (Oct 17, 2004)

don't forget us Canadians...Great site ,I enjoy everyones comments and suggestions. this week I'll will be moving in the last hives, (to winter indoors, before old man winter sneeks up).I don't know why some of yous have trouble selling your honey, just spend a day at your local farmers market (don't forget a demo hives, makes everyone stop) my problem is I can't make enough...


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

hi all, this web site has helped me get started on the right foot ! i enjoy the jokes and pulling peoples legs. thanks DEANO BEEKEEPER SINCE MAY 23 2004- GOT NINE, GOING FOR 20.!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Hey Hoosierhiver! How many now?

Well, to answer the question, 1903. We've gained 900 in the last year!


----------



## hoosierhiver (Feb 27, 2003)

2000!


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

that jumped fast this year. Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Back in 1978 I visited San Antonio. I had a broken foot and was on crutches....and was enjoying a few Lone Star beers. Being young and naiive(sp), I didn't realize that the Alamo as smack in the middle of the city. I crutched around a corner a there stood this little building...I thought it was a reproduction and asked a local..."why did they build this model of the Alamo?" It was then that I learned just how sensative Texans are about the Alamo. I was lucky to get out of there with my skin! Everyone within earshot was horrified and angered by my question. Then they called me a Yankee...along with some choice explatives.
San Antonio is a nice town, though...should be a good time.(but don't insult the Almamo)


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

It looks like the gang's all here...HAPPY NEW YEAR everybody!!!


----------



## tnttommy (Dec 16, 2004)

WOW, little did I realize what I got myself into!

San Antonio in Jan. Sounds interesting.


----------



## piroqueman (Nov 24, 2004)

I also have learned more here than reading five books so far. I only have had one guy call me a dumb#$%. He must be a crackerhead. Rock on with the best information in da world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

I just got done telling a potential new beekeeper about this site. He referenced several other forum type sites that got personal degrading comments from the users. I told him I have never seen any of that on this site. I hope it continues to be professional and nice.

piroqueman, I don't think he was refering to you on that comment about the chainsaw.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

<<piroqueman, I don't think he was refering to you on that comment about the chainsaw.>>

Ditto.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I looked at the count of registered beekeepers on Beesource and noticed that it was approaching 5,000 so I'm bumping this old thread. Wasn't that long ago that we were excited about reaching 1,000. It's a testament to Barry, his vision, and his hard work. Well done!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I still like the buying club idea.  

And the BeeSource party at Michaels in August!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I want to hear more about the rocks in trees.

coyote... how many hives do you have now? (You had "one" on page 2 of this thread.)


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"coyote... how many hives do you have now? (You had "one" on page 2 of this thread.)"

I have around 36 hives now. Oh wait. You probably mean LIVE colonies, or hives that I can still find. There are 10-12 that should still be alive in the spring.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

One word: Vegas.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

I joined last March I think and there was right at 3000 then so it has grown by 2000 in ten months.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Well, the 5,000th person has registered on Beesource. 

Welcome aboard, inocentiu. From Romania!


----------

